# Big thanks to [email protected]



## nickdesign (Feb 9, 2009)

Big thank you to Dan at A-plan for getting me the best quote this year!

Last year I had to pay Adrian Flux just over £1800+ for Fire and theft, this year Dan has smashed that with an awesome quote of just less than £1000 fully comp.

Cheers Dan :clap:

Nick


----------



## erol20 (Jul 2, 2008)

do we have a number for dan?  im in for renewal and seem to be gettin quoted double wot i was last year :/ and im a year older! i thought it was supposed to go down?


----------



## Meadam1701 (Apr 14, 2010)

Do you have a contact for magic man Dan? My renewal quote from Adrian Flux was stupidly high at £1700. Can you help?


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

This help?

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/141224-hello-dan-plan.html

Dave.


----------



## Meadam1701 (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice one thanks a lot!


----------

